# zeitliche Änderung in Random Image



## praeon (10. Okt 2006)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin ein absoluter Java-unwissender und suche eine Möglichkeit in einer Homepage einen Banner der zufällig und in einem Zeitlichen Intervall neu geladen wird, zu intergrieren.
Anwendung soll dies in einer mit Joomla erstellten seite finden, für Joomla gibt es ein Modul Namens "Random Image" das aber nur bei jedem neustart der seite ein zufälliges Bild läd, jetz wollte ich dem aber eine zeitliche neugenerierung anhängen um dem User der sich länger auf der Startseite aufhält mehr als einen Banner zeigen zu können. Ich dachte das mich php da weiter bringt nur wurde ich da nur ohne zeitliche änderung fündig und in einem Forum rieht man mir zu Java. Nur habe ich leider überhaupt keine Ahnung von Java und weiß auch leider nicht mehr ganz worunter ich noch suchen soll. Vielleich kann mir da ja jemand weiterhelfen, vielen Dank im vorraus schon mal.. :idea:


----------



## Leroy42 (10. Okt 2006)

Java ist eine eigenständige Programmiersprache
in die du dich erst Wochen lang einarbeiten mußt
um solch ein Applet zu programmieren.


----------



## Wildcard (10. Okt 2006)

Ich denke eher das es sich um eine Verwechslung mit Javascript handelt.


----------

